# people making a genuine 800hp on t88 problem with exhaust manifold flow?



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

when running at 2bar its seemed like the exhaust manifold or maybe turbo and manifold where restricting the flow...

thinking about getting the larger trust sus rb30 manifold but would like to see if people have made 900s on the standard manifold from trust

its a t88-33d with a trust manifold type r wastegate

info on what people have done would be great


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

What cams?

Any head work?


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

Hello Al hows things

They are 272 10.5
STD valves but ported inlet and exhaust ported and polished


----------

